# 'Frogarium' hopping to Coffs



## chillsandfevers (Mar 30, 2010)

*Published On:* 3-29-2010
*Source:* The Advocate

'FROGARIUM’ is a word that cannot be found in the dictionary... yet. Peter Johnson hopes it will soon become a very familiar term for Coffs Coast residents

Peter’s Frogarium Coffs Harbour boast's 23 species of frogs – including three that are highly endangered – and it will open to the public at Boambee’s Garden Mania Nursery from 10am to 4pm on Easter Monday, April 5.

Visitors to the Frogarium will be able to see the Giant Barred frog and the Coffs Coast’s own endangered frog, the Green and Golden Bell frog that so famously disrupted construction of the Sydney 2000 Olympic Games village after its discovery in a quarry on the site.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## snakateur (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know about this event, I went camping down at coffs for the easter weekend and popped in, it was awesome and have plenty of pics.


----------



## xavarx7 (Apr 7, 2010)

snakateur said:


> Thanks for letting us know about this event, I went camping down at coffs for the easter weekend and popped in, it was awesome and have plenty of pics.



hey i would love to see the pics you got of there


----------



## MatE (Apr 7, 2010)

Dammit I didnt know.


----------



## snakateur (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok im not sure if this link will work but i have uploaded the Frogarium pics to my albums in my profile.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...bums/frogarium-coffs-harbour-easter-2010-2986


----------

